# Shots going to left



## Randroid

I'm shooting Bill Hayes' Alien Predator prototype from 21 ft with 5/16 steel at a 4 cm hanging spinner. When I miss, which is most of the time,the ball almost always misses to the left of the target. I pay particular attention to the release. What are some other factors that could cause this ?


----------



## oldmiser

Maybe your flipping your arm more to the left....Be sure too aim low..as the ammo will rise up...If so the ammo will go more to your left....

akaOldmiser


----------



## mattwalt

It could be your bands are slightly mismatched (or there is a defect) - Try changing the bands first. Also check you're not canting the frame.


----------



## Randroid

Ok. Thank you.


----------



## woodbark

Randroid said:


> I'm shooting Bill Hayes' Alien Predator prototype from 21 ft with 5/16 steel at a 4 cm hanging spinner. When I miss, which is most of the time,the ball almost always misses to the left of the target. I pay particular attention to the release. What are some other factors that could cause this ?


First off; I must thank you *Randroid* for this topic. Although I understand that everyone eventually develops their own style ... it never hurts to copy from the more experienced whenever the opportunity arises!


----------



## treefork

Randroid said:


> I'm shooting Bill Hayes' Alien Predator prototype from 21 ft with 5/16 steel at a 4 cm hanging spinner. When I miss, which is most of the time,the ball almost always misses to the left of the target. I pay particular attention to the release. What are some other factors that could cause this ?


With what hand to you hold the slingshot ?


----------



## woodbark

mattwalt said:


> It could be your bands are slightly mismatched (or there is a defect) - Try changing the bands first. Also check you're not canting the frame.


*"Also check you're not canting the frame"* ...... This one definitely rings true for me. I was consistently having this problem and was sure I was not canting. My bands always seemed to be perfectly aligned on top of each other. It is obvious now that it wasn't.

My problem was that I was using wrist movement to make this adjustment. I cured this problem by changing my grip to make the correction and that works for me. .... I am also finding out that - every slingshot has it's own way (whatever that means)


----------



## mattwalt

I was actually going to ask... Saw the video and that frame has a fairly unique approach to grip - so may take some time to get used to it.


----------



## Randroid

treefork said:


> Randroid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm shooting Bill Hayes' Alien Predator prototype from 21 ft with 5/16 steel at a 4 cm hanging spinner. When I miss, which is most of the time,the ball almost always misses to the left of the target. I pay particular attention to the release. What are some other factors that could cause this ?
> 
> 
> 
> With what hand to you hold the slingshot ?
Click to expand...

left


----------



## Tag

When you hold the pouch and ammo and you pull straight back,sometimes we can twist the pouch left or right. Have someone watch and or video you shooting. Nathan Masters has an instructional video on this subject.. that’s why I shoot between my index and middle finger, which I saw in Bill Hays how to shoot video.


----------



## Bill Hays

Yeah, canting is another cause for left/right shooting. The rotating head keeps the forces fairly equal, but the forks (when side shooting) should be as close to perfectly vertical as possible too.

After you draw, simply line it up on a (as close to vertical as possible) part of the target box or something close by.... bring back to target holding the same angle and you should be fine


----------



## woodbark

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah, canting is another cause for left/right shooting. The rotating head keeps the forces fairly equal, but the forks (when side shooting) should be as close to perfectly vertical as possible too.
> 
> After you draw, simply line it up on a (as close to vertical as possible) part of the target box or something close by.... bring back to target holding the same angle and you should be fine


Thank you for that vertical aiming reference tip ... since I am not very good at intuitive shooting, that will certainly improve my technique and confidence.


----------



## Randroid

No longershooting most shots to the left. I remember what Blue Raja said soon after joining this forum about not watching "how to" videos. I took it a step further and replicated my style shooting the HTS. Bottom line is that everyone has to figure out how to shoot by themselves. Called practice. I'm increasing mine by 5 shots per day. 40 tomorrow.


----------



## romanljc

If you are consistently shooting to the left just aim to the right


----------



## Randroid

romanljc said:


> If you are consistently shooting to the left just aim to the right


I discovered today that consistently shooting to the left was due to my trying to imitate some "experts" I saw in videos. I reverted to the way I originally shot the HTS and applied the technique to the Alien Menace prototype. I tried aiming to the right and still shot to the left. The more I shoot the more I become convinced that each of us is physically different and must discover what best works for him or her. There are basics of course.


----------



## skropi

Randroid, you nailed it, yes, there are basics! Following the basics assures a good shot, hit or miss it doesn't matter. The problem with slingshooting is that there are no coaches to help us, we rely on advice given over distance.
If you or me, or anyone, had an experienced shooter close by, many issues wouldnt even appear. 
What I've found is that taking a formal approach to slingshooting is what works for me. I need to know why my shots land to the left for example, and I need to know what to improve on. 
Don't get discouraged, it's harder than other shooting sports, but the guidance here is invaluable! 
Now, there are many ways to shoot accurately. I can shoot with my head perfectly straight, no head tilt, like in archery, and if I shoot this way, then I have to lightly cant the frame to the left and get dead on target. My preferred way it to tilt my head lightly, and keep the frame completely perpendicular, which also brings me dead on target and its more comfortable! So, experiment, and always keep in mind the basics!


----------



## romanljc

There is 5 or 6 things that can cause that check everthing on your band set up make sure everything is even not damaged. Hold and do everything exactly the same from shot to shot Use a aim point on part of your frame line up the aim point to the target see where your shots are going if you are consistently shooting to the left move your aim point accordingly.


----------



## Wingshooter

If you shoot to the left and your holding the sling square and plum and dead on the target then the pouch in relation to your eye is slightly to the right. You need to move the pouch to left a small amount. You can do this by tilting your head to the right slightly or holding in your normal way then rotating your head to the right and finding a different spot to anchor. You can hold the fork tip on the target all day but until you get the band/pouch alignment in the right spot you won't be consistent.


----------



## Northerner

There is lots of great advice here! I'll add one more thing to try.

I'm not aware or your physical ability but here is a guess. Possibly your bands are a bit heavy to draw and your shoulder is not as solid as you want. This might cause your arm to move slightly left when you release the shot. Focus on your follow-through and try to keep pushing the frame towards the target rather than just trying to hold it still. Also try lighter bands to see if the shots still go left. If the light bands work fine then shoot them for a while until your strength builds up.


----------



## Northerner

One more thing..... try checking your point-of-impact when you are fresh and rested (shoot at cardboard). I toss about 75% of my shots to the left when my shoulder and arm start to get tired. I can easily draw the bands back but my tired arm must move differently when the bands are released. Even 6 pound bands give me shots to the left at 10 yards when my shoulder is tired.


----------



## woodbark

Northerner said:


> There is lots of great advice here! I'll add one more thing to try.
> 
> I'm not aware or your physical ability but here is a guess. *Possibly your bands are a bit heavy to draw and your shoulder is not as solid as you want*. This might cause your arm to move slightly left when you release the shot. Focus on your follow-through and try to keep pushing the frame towards the target rather than just trying to hold it still. Also try lighter bands to see if the shots still go left. If the light bands work fine then shoot them for a while until your strength builds up.


*Today* I tested this theory and discovered the pleasure of using a *lighter band-set *that matched my arm/shoulder strength without strain. My accuracy improved almost right away since, I'm able to hold my arm steady on the target without having to fight against the bands ...... and of course, I have the added pleasure of enjoying a longer shooting session! :banana: CHEERS and Thank You!


----------



## woodbark

Just in case no one noticed - The *Boeing Stearman* Bi-plane shot the *Spitfire* out of my profile


----------



## skropi

Wingshooter said:


> If you shoot to the left and your holding the sling square and plum and dead on the target then the pouch in relation to your eye is slightly to the right. You need to move the pouch to left a small amount. You can do this by tilting your head to the right slightly or holding in your normal way then rotating your head to the right and finding a different spot to anchor. You can hold the fork tip on the target all day but until you get the band/pouch alignment in the right spot you won't be consistent.


This man knows what he is talking about. In essence this all there is to it. ????


----------

